# The best kind of compliments!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I was over at a friend's house tonight doing some outside construction work for him. I brought Pimg with me because the majority of my close friends know that she's pretty much a package deal with me. He has a very nice, big, grassy backyard (non-fenced) for her to play in.

So I am working away and the neighbor lady (who has two older black labs) comes over and asks, "Your dog must have gone through LOTS of super obedience classes, right?? She's SO obedient! She's just incredible- I've been watching you guys play and she is just soooo wonderful! My dogs would never stay in the yard like that, or sit calmly by my side when we're done playing. She listens to everything you say!!!"

You know- it's just the best kind of compliment when an absolute stranger walks up and is just drooling all over your dog. Like nearly all days- I felt very proud indeed of my girl today- but maybe just a bit more than normal. Really just a super proud papa today!

(And no- we haven't really gone to a ton of obedience classes. Just one, really.)


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

wildo said:


> I was over at a friend's house tonight doing some outside construction work for him. I brought Pimg with me because the majority of my close friends know that she's pretty much a package deal with me. He has a very nice, big, grassy backyard (non-fenced) for her to play in.
> 
> So I am working away and the neighbor lady (who has two older black labs) comes over and asks, "Your dog must have gone through LOTS of super obedience classes, right?? She's SO obedient! She's just incredible- I've been watching you guys play and she is just soooo wonderful! My dogs would never stay in the yard like that, or sit calmly by my side when we're done playing. She listens to everything you say!!!"
> 
> ...


comparable to watching one of your children score the winning point. It's wild ain't it? I took Kain to the vet a while back. While we were waiting in the lobby, the local K-9 officer was sitting in the corner watching Kain. After a bit, he got up to leave but first came over and praised me for my dog's good behavior and obedience. He was genuinely impressed with my boy, and that made me my proud papa as well. Congrats on the compliment and the great dog!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice dog. will she bring you a tool??
i think being obsessively (sp) proud
is the only way to go/feel.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's fantastic! It does feel awesome! I had a man tell me last night that Jazz was the most well-behaved dog in our whole building. I was radiating happiness after that


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

That makes up for all the idiots who see you walking down the street and cross over to avoid you. 
That was a great compliment. You _should _feel proud.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! Yeah, it was an awesome compliment coming from a totally random person.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Score one for the breed thanks to you and Pimg!! (and everyone else with well trained GSD's!)


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Way to go! I would take a clone of Pimg , if you ever consider it!


----------

